# Complete List of Bonus Types



## Soulsong (Jun 1, 2004)

Can anyone point me to info regarding a complete list of Bonus Types in 3.5e?
I am trying to categorize them and am trying to collect a complete list.
Any suggestions or input from others is appreciated.
Briefly checking my books, I am seeing the following.

Cat.......Bonus Name.........Affects.................How the Bonus happens
Property.Alchemical...........Material prop.........Chemical/Magical process
............Enhancement.......Material prop.........Craft or Magical Enhance
............Size....................Physical prop........Self Explan
............Inherent..............Ability Scores........Magical Enhance
............Resistance...........Usually Saves........Nat. or Mag. Enhance
Protect..Natural Armor.......AC (block).............Physical barrier
............Armor.................AC (block).............Physical barrier
............Shield.................Usually AC (block)...Physical barrier
............Deflection............Usually AC (touch)..Change/Redirect Motion
............Dodge.................Usually AC (touch)..Speed/Agility/Skill
Skill.......Racial..................Usually Actions.......Natural Enhance
............Morale.................Actions.................Emotional State
............Competence.........Actions.................Knowledge
............Insight................Almost anything......Knowledge
............Epic....................Almost anything......Knowledge/Skill
Other.....Luck...................Almost anything......Self Explan
............Divine.................Almost anything......Divine Intervention
............Perfection............Almost anything......Various
............Circumstance.......Almost anything......Various
Align......Profane...............Almost anything......Various Evil
............Sacred................Almost anything......Various Good

I am not recalling any Psionic Specific Bonus.  Can anyone fill in here?
Synergy Bonuses are Unnamed in 3.5.
I pulled Epic and Perfection Bonuses from 3.0 rules.  Are these still Bonus Types?
I have not seen Lawful and Chaotic versions of Sacred and Profane, but for symmetry, I would offer Ordered and Disjoint Bonuses or some such.

I am interested in Official types as well as any 3rd party types that anyone has run into.  If providing 3rd party stuff, please note what publisher they are from, or some other source info.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 1, 2004)

Enhancement and Alchemical bonuses can also apply to ability scores.

I'd also include the ability modifiers as named bonuses (Strength bonus, Dexterity bonus) although that's debated.

-Hyp.


----------



## Avatar of the North (Jun 1, 2004)

Exalted bonus; AC (book of exalted deeds only found it from Vow of Poverty)
Deformity bonus; physical in nature; Book of Vile darkness (deformity feats)

If you include ability scores modifiers as a typed modifier you can gain an 'Insanity score' by getting your hands on the madness domain from Defenders of the Faith. That boosts your spell dc while normally hurting your wisdom based skills


----------



## The Souljourner (Jun 1, 2004)

Personally, I think it's folly to try to compile a "complete" list, since everyone can always make up new bonuses.  Let me tell you about the time everyone but me got a Beard Bonus....

-The Souljourner


----------

